# [SOLVED] Prototype - Extreme stuttering



## Uppercut (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi there, so I recently got this game and was really looking forward to play it but unfortunately I discovered that for some unknown reason I get bad lagspikes and stuttering even since the first mission. 

System Specs:
Windows Vista 32 bit
Intel 2 Quad q9550
4gb RAM
Ati Radeon HD 4870
Everything at stock clocks
Most drivers updated recently

The lag seems to occur mostly when I do quick movements like the air dash thing or running really fast trough the city, it also happens when I jump from a building and fights where there is much explosions/shots/deaths etc going on. Which makes the game kinda unplayable.
I know it may not be of much help but my machine can smoothly run games like GTA IV to Resident Evil 5 and even Crysis with almost maxed out settings.

I have done some research before this post and only found 3 common problems and solutions:
-Computer wasn't up to the system reqs: Mine is
-Disabling HID devices: I only have 1 active which is my mouse
-Downloading this program which limits the FPS to below 50: Did it and it didnt solve the problem.

I also tried playing the game both with 800x600 with minimum settings and no AA, all maxed out and even with V-Sync both on and OFF. And neither of those made any difference whatsoever.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Uppercut (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Prototype - Extreme stuttering*

Additional Info: When not using the fps limiter I get extremely high fps rates but it suddenly drops when fighting etc, then goes back up to high fps real quick


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Prototype - Extreme stuttering*

Hi Uppercut and welcome to TSF,

This issue could still be related to the HID devices in the Device Manager. Go back into Device Manager and disable all other HID devices other than your mouse. If you have a USB keyboard it will also be under HID unfortunately there is no way to easily tell which HID belongs to your keyboard untill you disable it.


----------



## Uppercut (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Prototype - Extreme stuttering*

Thanks for the quick reply. My keyboard is not USB so I guess it doesnt coun't as a HID device. Anyways, I may be wrong about how to disable HID devices. I thought it was: Control Panel-Device Manager-Human Interface Devices. Under Human Interface Devices all I find is my mouse. Is this normal?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Prototype - Extreme stuttering*

You need to go to device manager.
Right-Click My Computer > Properties > Device Manager.
Start by Disabling "HID - Compliant Device" and then load Prototype. If it still lags start disabling the rest, take care as your mouse will be in here aswell.
Mines labelled as "Logitech Virtual Mouse" but yours might be under "HID Compliant control device".

If you do disable your mouse simply hit the TAB key on your keyboard to start highlighting things, keep hitting TAB until its highlighted the last HID device you disabled. Then press Enter and press TAB until to reach the button "Enable Device".


----------



## Uppercut (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Prototype - Extreme stuttering*

Heres my device manager front page, unfortunately its in Portuguese but its pretty easy to guess. Dispositivos de interface humana means Human interface devices, anyway you can easily look at the small icons to tell. As you can see all I have under the HID tab is one item which is my mouse so there isn't much else to disable, any thoughts?


----------



## Uppercut (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Prototype - Extreme stuttering*

Well since I can't find any other HID's I pretty much gave up all hope, well thanks for the support anyways. I guess ill just have to skip this game.

Edit: Any other ideas are welcome, ill keep on checking the forums for atleast the next week


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Prototype - Extreme stuttering*

HID: Human Interface Devices
in the picture there is one selected, try to remove it
(right click and click disable)
try the game


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Prototype - Extreme stuttering*

If disabling doesn't' work try uninstalling the HID and then reboot the PC.

If that still fails go into your sound options -> Playback Devices -> Properties -> Advanced. Then set the sample rate back to 44KHz.
Some people have problems with Vista and games when using onboard audio devices and this usually fixes the problem.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Prototype - Extreme stuttering*

Also what Service Pack do you have installed? 
SP2 is a must for Vista nowadays has its fixed a lot off issues with the OS.


----------



## Uppercut (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Prototype - Extreme stuttering*

Thanks for the ideas but its still the same unfortunately. RockmasteR I can't disable the HID device that shows because its my mouse. Same for Tiber Septim, although the sound tip was nice, I successfully changed it to 44 khz but it didn't seem to make a difference. Aus_Karlos thanks for keeping trying to help but I do have SP2. 

I have noticed that the lag usually happens when the game is loading new buildings and streets, although, while I'm inside a building its usually ok, even if theres lots of movement going on. Can that mean anything? Thanks


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Prototype - Extreme stuttering*

it could be a heating issue
download SIW from my sig, open it and choose "Sensors" under "Hardware"
check the temps.
play the game for about 15 to 20 mins or when the lag starts, minimize it and recheck the temperatures again.
please post both temp states (idle, under stress)


----------



## Uppercut (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Prototype - Extreme stuttering*

Ok heres the reports.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Prototype - Extreme stuttering*

Definitely a big jump in the CPU temps there, that temp is borderline as 60C is about the max you would want to allow it to run.

Have you tried cleaning out the computer with a can of compressed air? Make sure to clear out the CPU heat sink and fan.

You could also try reapplying thermal paste to the CPU heat sink.


----------



## Uppercut (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Prototype - Extreme stuttering*

Thanks, I didn't use a can of compressed air but I still cleaned the dust from the heatsink and fan, and I would never imagine the amount of dust balls that came out and after playing another while I checked that the cpu temps where about 5ºC lower or more. But still, lag. Well with all the testing im about half of the game now and although its annoying as hell, its kinda playable so I guess ill just have to keep playing like this and enjoy the storyline.

Thanks everyone for the answers anyway, appreciated.


----------



## Uppercut (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Prototype - Extreme stuttering*

Sorry for bringing up this old post but I come here to say that the problem is finally fixed, I recently upgraded my windows vista 32 bit to windows 7 and now prototype works like a charm.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Prototype - Extreme stuttering*



Uppercut said:


> Sorry for bringing up this old post but I come here to say that the problem is finally fixed, I recently upgraded my windows vista 32 bit to windows 7 and now prototype works like a charm.


Glad to hear it.

You can mark the thread as Solved under the Thread tools menu :wave:


----------

